
Extensions for Google Chrome Coming In May? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/05/extensions-for-google-chrome-coming-in-may/
======
unalone
I'm so happy with Chrome. Google's seemed heading downhill to me: I've lost my
love for some of their services, and after I got Mail.app I ditched the online
Gmail largely. When Chrome came out it was like the Google I knew and loved:
minimal, effective, and fixing a problem in ways other people hadn't thought
to fix it.

